# Survey: brands of tanks and lights



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Everyone likes to voice their opinion about which brands they like so I thought this would benefit all who happen to read it.
And just for the record has any body had a tank from these people ? I am thinking about a 55 with the Saphire glass front on it.
Glasscages.com - Glass Aquariums
First which brand of tanks do you like and why.
Second which brand of light bulbs do you like and give brief history of use compared to use of other brands. This is about plant growth and visible light.
Please keep the light question limited to T8 only as that is my limit for now on price range(for the fixtures) though I'll likely move to T5's when I get a larger tank.
I have been using Zoo Med bulbs and getting good results with three of their bulbs. The Flora Sun max growth plant bulb. The Ultra Sun which is 6500K
and the Reef Sun which is 50% 6500K and 50% actinic(in spite of what some say about it being for marine use almost any article on the internet search
of "actinic" tells you it is helpful to photosynthesis) but just for the record I have one Zoo Med Reef Sun 18" and one Aqueon Full spectrum (8000K) 15" on
my new ten gal, but not long enough to get results yet If excess algae occurs I will limit the 8000K to every other day till I get a timer set up. Supposed
to be 8 am till 6 pm on the Zoo Med and 11 am till 3 pm on the Aqueon. Works good on other ten gal. But that is my main issue/w the T5's...I need to be
able to control each bulb/w a different timer and single bulb T5's cost almost as much as the double bulb ones cost.
So how about telling me about your favorite bulbs and tanks...


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I debated getting a tank from Glasscages.com, really good pricing but I do not have a truck and loading/unloading help is a must. The starfire glass is amazing -free of distortion and awesome clarity, but it does increase cost. If you can afford it, get it. All of my tanks are Aqueon/All Glass but I have an old 35 gal oak hexagon tank by Oceanic.
I am still learning about lights, I have Ecotech Radion LED's on my 180 gallon, and I really like them but the software and bluetooth capability on programming them is a nightmare (you have to connect a laptop to the light to change or update program) I use Marineland double bright LED's on my hex, but due to the tanks depth, and brightness I can only keep low light plants. I have 2 other tanks with standard fluorescent T8's and my plants in the T8 tanks are showing signs of not enough light. I want to try a Finnex RayII and read some great reviews on them


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

The shop I use most has two 48" bulbs on their 55's/w plants in them. I actually get too much algae on my tank if I use two bulbs all day. That is why I use
dual timers and the second bulb is only on for 4 hrs mid day. Will look up the Finnex Ray II though...thanks...


----------

